# Taille sauvegarde iCloud



## ze_random_bass (13 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

j’utilise iCloud pour la sauvegarde iCloud des mes bidules : un iPad Pro 10,5’, un iPad Mini 2 et un iPhone SE. J’ai vérifié récemment et je me suis rendu compte que la sauvegarde iCloud de main iPad Pro prend 8,3 Go, et cette info est la même sur le site iCloud.com ainsi que sur tous les appareils ! Je n’ai pas de problème de place sur iCloud, mais j’ai quelques questions :

sachant que la taille annoncée de la prochaine sauvegarde est beaucoup plus basse, euh, c’est normal docteur ?
que faire pour revenir à une taille plus normal ? (par exemple, mon iPad Mini a une sauvegarde de 1,1Go) ?

Merci, a+


----------



## Chris K (13 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Que la taille d’une sauvegarde soit plus importante au début ne me semble pas illogique si la sauvegarde prend en charge que les différences : ce qui a été sauvegardé une fois ne le sera plus par la suite (sauf si changement).

Revenir à une taille « normale » (je dirai plutôt « raisonnable »)... peut-être que tu as des films téléchargés qui du coup ont été sauvegardés ? Des trucs dans ce genre.


----------



## ze_random_bass (13 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

merci pour ta réponse. Des films ? Je ne pense pas mais je vais vérifier.

a+


----------

